# Cold snap



## blabley (Oct 20, 2012)

Greetings all,
So with the cold snap of today down in Dublin anyone got any plans North or South for a get together?

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

Newry possibly


----------



## blabley (Oct 20, 2012)

Cool - sure you will keep us posted


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

We will have out second detailing day in january


----------

